# Minor Blues Solo



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

A new lesson brewing in the cauldron.

Here are some licks.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I watched that last night! Keep up the good work


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Another fine lesson example thanks.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Another fine lesson example thanks.


Thank you very much.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. I'm going to definitely give this a go.


----------

